# The Craziness of it all - (bka, help requested - LOL)



## CoolDude

So...I was out the other day and I bought a boat. I wasn't prepared to buy a boat and I figured that it was a project...something that I always wanted to have...so I did it I will spare you the details for now, but I come to the good people of P&S for help on directing me to someone who isn't going to dismember me to put this thing on the water (cost me an arm, leg...or life)...or get it ready to put on the water.

Do you know a mechanic/boater (shade tree or highly "ed-ju-mack-kated"), who's shop/residence, etc is within' say....40 miles of DC...who is great at communication, knowlegeable/capable and courteous? I promise not to soil your good name or bring "referral shame" to you :redface:

Thank you 




The boat:
20'
Center Console
Outboard Motor


----------



## CoolDude

Wow...tougher crowd in here than the regular forum....


----------



## Gorge

I think that most good marine mechanics are real busy this time of year and most of the good ones are in the dismember category.


----------

